# [Excel] Text in Zahl zum Rechnen umwandeln



## eDreamer (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

folgendes. Ich habe einen Einsatzplan (Arbeit) für den nächsten Monat erstellt. Mein Kürzel steht überall dorf drin, zu welcher Zeit ich eingeteilt bin. Jetzt will ich das er mir ausrechnet wie viele Stunden ich am Ende der Woche, bzw. Monat gearbeitet habe. Er muss also aus meine Kürzel/pro Zelle den Wert 1 machen um am Ende alle zusammen zu rechnen können...so in der Art. Wie krieg ich das hin?

Noch eine Sache, ich möchte ein Gitternetz das so dünn ist wie das Standart Netz in Exel ... im Moment druckt er mir das Excel Netz aus, es befinden sich jedoch Muster die ich in Zellen benutzt habe im vordergrund und verdecken die Linien, find ich nich so toll. 
Will diese Haar dünnen Linien im Vordergrund, die Standartrahmen Linien sind zu dick. Kann mir jemand helfen  ?


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juli 2006)

Hai,

schon mit Ersetzen versucht ?

Was für Muster und Rahmen ? Versteh ich nicht ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## eDreamer (28. Juli 2006)

Hab leider in Excel nich wirklich die dolle Ahnung, weiß nich was du mit Ersetzen meinst 

Ich will einen Rahmen mit der gleichen Liniendicke, wie der Standart Grid in Excel, der nich mehr da ist wenn man ausdruckt. Wenn ich die Zellen mit dem normalen tool und der kleinsten Liniendicke verwende, sind die Linien immernoch doppelt so dick wie die des Standartgrids. Besser erklärt?


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juli 2006)

Hai,

Den Bereich markieren in dem dein Kürzel steht (Wenn es nicht eineutig ist musst du die Zellen einzeln auswählen) - Bearbeiten - Ersetzen - Suchen nach : Dein Kürzel  - Ersetzen durch : 1  - alle ersetzen.
Vorsicht wenn dein Kürzel ag ist werden auch alle Wochentage (Montag, ...) teilersetzt.

Datei - Seitenansicht - Layout - Reiter Tabelle - Häkchen bei drucken Gitternetzlinien

Ciao Stefan


----------



## eDreamer (28. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Mühe, zu erstens. Mir gehts nicht darum mein Kürzel "MT" zu ersetzen. Ich will das er alle MTs zuammenzählt (jedes MT steht für 30min) und mir am Ende raus gibt wieviel Stunden ich eingesetzt wurde, zum Beispiel 50 Stunden ... das wären dann 100xMT in der Tabelle a 30 min = 50 Stunden eingesetzt)

Zu zweitens. Is das die einzigste Möglichkeit um Linien dieser Stärke zu erzeugen? Wenn ich das über Gitternetzt anzeigen mache ... haut einiges mit meinem Layout nicht mehr hin, weil er überall Linien zeichnet .. auch da woch ich sie nicht mehr haben will.

THX


----------



## psifactory (28. Juli 2006)

Also zu deiner Zusammenzähl geschichte:

Du legst eine Formel an 

=WENN(A1="DEINKÜRZEL";1;0)

und ziehst das ganze dann so breit wie du es brauchst. Dann brauchst du nur noch Autosumme zu machen und das hast dein Ergebnis! Falls du es noch nicht kapiert hast was ich meine hier ist ein Beispiel

http://kram-hochladen.de/index.php?...sZXMvMjAwNjcyOC8wLjc5NTY1NTAwXzExNTQxMTkwODMv


----------



## eDreamer (28. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich hab jetzt aber mein Kürzel 10 mal untereinander zu stehen, zelle für zelle.

=WENN(C1-C10="MT";1;0) das funktioniert natürlich nicht.

10 mal Kürzel soll er erfassen und mir die Zahl 10 raus geben ... addieren ... wie mans nimmt.


----------



## psifactory (28. Juli 2006)

Dann zieh es doch einfach runterwärts... wenn du das Feld unten rechts, wo das plus ist mit der maus packst und es so ziehst dass es die felder c1 - c10 abdeckt dann geht das doch... so hab ich es auch gemacht.


----------



## eDreamer (28. Juli 2006)

Sobald ich mehrer mit einbeziehe

WENN(C1:C10="MT";1;0)

bekomme ich als Ausgabe "#"


----------



## psifactory (28. Juli 2006)

Nein ... Du verstehst mich falsch.. Du sollst die Funktion irgendwo in deiner Tabelle einfügen. Als Feld nimmst du das obere linke feld deiner Tabelle. Dann gehst du mit der Maus auf das + unten rechts an dem Feld mit der Funktion, hälst die Maus gedrückt und ziehst das auf die Grösse die dein Arbeitsplan hat. Excel aktualiesiert die Felder dann automatisch.


----------



## eDreamer (28. Juli 2006)

Ich versteh schon, hab ich schon x mal gemacht. Vielleicht hab ich mich auch nicht genau genug ausgedrückt.

C1      MT
C2      MT
C3      MT
C4      MT
C5      MT

steht jetzt untereinander. Das Ergebnis soll lauten "5". Mit deiner Formel

=WENN(C1="MT";1;0) hat er mir ja schon richtigerweise "1" angezeigt, aber mit
=WENN(C1:C5="MT";1;0) funktioniert es nicht. Statt "5" gibt er mir "#" raus.
bei der Formel auch irgendwie logisch. C1-C5 heißt ja noch lange nich das
er die Zahlen am Ende addieren soll wenn MT=true ist.

Das müsste irgendwie so aus sehen FOR C1 to C5(IF Zelle ="MT";i+1 aber sowas gibts nicht in Exel oder ?


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juli 2006)

Hai,

=ZÄHLENWENN(C1:C9;B1)

Ein Feld für das Kürzel, die anderen werden gezählt.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## eDreamer (28. Juli 2006)

Das scheint zu stimmen, die Zelle zeigt mir "#" an, wenn ich aber mit der Maus darüber fahre, die summe in einen kleinen popup.


----------



## eDreamer (29. Juli 2006)

THX  alles


----------



## Optidave (26. September 2009)

Vielleicht ist auch einfach nur Dein Kästchen zu schmal, dass es die Summe nicht anzeigen kann?
Versuchs doch mal mit breiterziehen.

Grüße


----------

